# Other Animals > Other Pets >  sulcata tortoises. are they good pets?

## amphiboy77

i have a pen a heat pad a heat lamp and a shed ready for winter!!!

----------


## arielgasca420

sounds good for a juvenile. they live a very long time, get heavy, and need a big  backyard when they get older.
I personally think they get too big and too heavy. it takes several people to lift an adult. 
I have worked with them and loved them.

----------


## Tyler

Getting one this week  :Smile:

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Can you house this animal for the entire duration of its life, and make sufficient provisions in your will for it?  If not, then no, it's not a good pet.  IMHO, the overproduction of Sulcattas in the herp trade is incredibly irresponsible, though regrettably not surprising.  These are HUGE tortoises that require an immense amount of room over a lifespan that, if kept will, will surpass your own by two-fold or more.

----------


## Tyler

I live in the country have a heated shed a cement fence (2 foot deep and 3 feet tall) and planted the field he'll live in with the grasses he will graze on 2 years ago but I plan all my herps out years in advance

----------


## arielgasca420

I cant stress enough how long they live. Hopefully you have planned 70 years ahead too

----------


## Tyler

Well I'm fairly young and trust me I know exactly what I'm gettin myself into also it's no different than someone purchasing a bird keep in mind I am a herpetology major

----------


## SkeletalFrog

My comments were intended to be rather general, directed at all reading, rather than you in particular, Deac77.  I view sulcatas as the chelonian iguana - a demanding species that can be cared for well by a few people, but bred in huge numbers and mostly sold to those without the means or knowledge to properly care for them.

Deac77, are you at one of the UT campuses?  Working with a particular faculty member?  I know a few folks down there from the various herp conferences.

----------


## arielgasca420

I would recommend rescuing a sulcata instead of buying a baby

----------


## Tyler

Sadly I'm In midland at utpb lol I plan on transferring to it in the next year  :Smile:

----------


## amphiboy77

what about a redfoot tortoise? they stay small. right?

----------


## arielgasca420

I would recommend the red footed over sulcata any day. the red footed do not live as long as sulcatas and they do not get extremely heavy. when sulcatas get full grown it is a hassle to move them. we had to buy a heavy duty cart just to wheel the sulcata throughout the shop. 
I would suggest rescuing a red footed if you can. whenever thinking of getting an animal check to see if someone has abandoned theirs. that way you will know for sure if youre ready to take one home and you will be helping out the pet trade

----------


## frogman12341

i am your brother and yes they are

----------


## amphiboy77

stop stalking me and shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!! and no i have know clue who you are i am an only child!!!

----------


## amphiboy77

where can i find rescued tortoises? what websites?

----------

